# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم BB5 Easy best Dongle تحديثات :  Infinity Nokia [BEST] v2.29 - MTK Nokia Firmware Reader/Maker and more

## mohamed73

*Infinity Nokia [BEST] v2.29 - MTK Nokia Firmware Reader/Maker and more* 
- MTKx Flash Engine updated
  Automatic "Repair Mode" enable, if device have damaged ROM 
  Infinity ( Factory-Like ) FW flashing support 
- xCNT tool updated
  MediaTek tab activated 
  Allow make firmware for MTK phones from read dump 
  Supported lines: 
   Nokia 108: RM-944, RM-945, RM-1124 
   Nokia 220: RM-969, RM-970, RM-971, RM-1125 
   Nokia 225: RM-1011, RM-1012, RM-1043
   Nokia 130: RM-1035, RM-1036, RM-1037, RM-1122 
   Nokia 215: RM-1110, RM-1111, RM-1112 
   Nokia 105: RM-1133, RM-1134, RM-1135
   Nokia 222: RM-1136, RM-1137
   Nokia 230: RM-1172, RM-1173
   Nokia 216: RM-1187, RM-1188
   Nokia 150: RM-1189, RM-1190  
  Result FW is like factory one, which contain all need part to complete reflash or langpack change. 
  Older models below Nokia 105 are supported as backward compatibility. Almost not required to use.
  Main use: 
   1. Make firmwares for HMD phones which are NOT available YET!
   2. MTKx Legacy/HMD models problem solution: read FW from HMD devices (sw11 and newer)
  Optional use: Make firmwares with required LANGPACK which are NOT available YET! 
- Service operations revised
  MTKx: FlahIC detection on flash read improved for some devices
  MTKx: Dump reading more faster now
  NXP: HW revision verification has made problems for some rare X+ and XL+ models, fixed 
- Other 
  Some bugfixes and improvements at all 
  MTKx Legacy/HMD models: 
  Those phones may have 2 version of firmware (old and new sec)
   Nokia 150 (it has legacy and hmd version)
   Nokia 105, Nokia 130, Nokia 216, Nokia 222, Nokia 230: probably two versions are available 
  CS problem after flashing may be a result of flashing different   version. Just reflash to another one ( SW10: LEGACY, SW11 and newer: HMD   ) 
  Lumia/Nokia: 
  MS will CLOSE WHOLE Windows Mobile support at June 2017. 
  What will be with servers with firmwares - no one knows, but MS politic is simple - close and forget! 
  If you have chance, free drive space and good inet: DOWNLOAD ALL NEED FIRMWARES! 
  There will be NO newer versions anymore other than existing ones.  
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] - الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] - الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  -  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  *Infinity-Box 12 years (2005 - 2017) updates and support as nobody else* - الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  -  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  -  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## hawase00

رابط التحميل

----------


## fidaco

thank you 
thank you

----------


## sayedelatal

شكرا لك علي المجهود

----------

